# Recipient not ready!!!



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello!!

Me and DH are in the middle of an egg share/ICSI cycle at Lister and would love some feedback  

I went on the pill on the 15th May and then started d/r on the 4th June. I went for my baseline scan today and all was ok with me and Im now ready for stimming however, I cant start as the recipient is not! 

I am feeling really upset    Does anyone know why the recipient may not ready? and how long I am likely to be waiting? I know it isnt her fault and she is probably feeling just as frustrated as me.

Anyone have any words of wisdom that will hopefully make me feel better? 

Thanks

Tracey
xxx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Your recipient may not be fully d/r yet, ask your clinic if there is a problem but im sure it will just be a medical hold up and you will get there, good luck hun xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Tracey,

As I said on the Lister thread, i was held up for ages as my recipient wasn't ready... basically she too has to have a thin womb lining before you can proceed onto the stims, and that normally involves her having a period...  this time I was on DR's for 25ish days before she was ready to start!  it is really annoying, but it's quite common...  The same thing happened on my first attempt when I had ds, but that time I was only help up by a few days... 

Anyway, hopefully she'll be ready soon, least you don't have to go back for your baseline scan.

H


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for replys Skye and Helen  

I phoned the clinic this morning to ask what the reason for the hold up was and they said that the recipient hasnt had a bleed yet and she was having a scan today so they will know more after that!?    So Im guessing that means I will probably have to wait a few weeks until she has had a bleed?  

I feel really crap today    I was so ready to get started! Once I start on the stimming could there be any more hold ups on recipients side

Love Tracey
xxxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Tracey - unfortunately that's the downside of egg sharing - the cycle really depends on how you both react..  I doubt very much your be waiting for weeks...  even if her womb lining is still too thick today, she would be due to bleed very soon, and if all else fails there are drugs that they can give her to bring on a bleed...  My recipient started bleeding apparently on Weds, so they scanned her on the Friday, and she was ready then....  so I'd have thought you'ld be waiting no longer than a week max.
No, once you've started stims, nothing really can hold it up anymore from the recipients side, as you have to have EC when your ready only...  the only thing that would hold it up is if you weren't responding correctly to the stims, which I'm sure you will...
I was cancelled 4 days into my stims last time as the lister started me whilst I had a cyst / follie when they shouldn't have.... touch wood this time I was completely shut down at the baseline scan.
best of luck and hopefully your get better news once she's had her scan today.
Helen x


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanx for that Helen  I feel very reassured now. I will let you know what Lister say.

Good luck to you   

Love Tracey
xxxx
[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 11:55Quick update from me...just had call from Lister, recipient has had her scan and they are going to give her a drug to help bring on a bleed! So hopefully that will only take a few days and I will get stimming at the beginning of next week?!? HOPEFULLY 

Tracey
xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

that's good, I'm sure your get going in no time!!  I know how frustrating it is, but won't be long now!!  least your not on the   pill anymore!!
Helen xx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya,

Just a quick update to let you whats happening. 

The recipient had a scan on the 13th, 16th, 19th, 21st and 23rd but she STILL isnt ready!!!!! She has been bleeding since the 19th but her womb lining is still too thick     Lister have said that she will have one last scan on monday 26th and if she still isnt ready then they will have to get another recipient lined for me which means I will have to start from the beginning!!!!!      

I am so upset and frustrated and p###ed off and teary and well I dont know, abit of everything!!

Anyone have a magic wand that can make everything ok?   

Love Tracey
xxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww hunny   you're really having a pain of a time. I wish I did have a magic wand to help you but all I can do for now is send you some    

I'm dreading that this will happen to me too.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Tracey, 

So sorry to hear you are still awaiting you recipient to be ready, poor you & poor recipient i bet it's hard for her too, i mean donor eggs are hard to get and to be so close and she might miss out breaks my heart to think, 

Sending lots of     to you and your recipient, 

I understand it's a horrible thing having to re cycle and wait again, 

I know you don't want to let the recipient down but this must be how she is feeling, it's just another one of those things and it's so sad that 2 lots of couples are suffereing ~ really hope that the final scan will show she has a thin lining ! 
thinking of you both  ~ magic wands that would be great hey !
Sara  x x x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya TFitz - unfortunately this is one of the down sides to egg sharing hun. It was the other way round for me , i was the one that held it all up for my recipient. i had to have an operation in February then to be given the all clear to go ahead with tx by the surgeon at my 6 week post op check up at the end of March. Started d/r on April 3rd then af was late then had to be stimmed for longer as my follies were all growing steadily at the same rate but not at the rate the clinic would have liked. I knew that i was holding things up for my recipient and i felt awful as there was nothing i could do about it. Your recipient will know that you are waiting to start stimms and i should imagine that she is feeling quite awful about the whole situation and the delay and the fact that if she is not ready on Monday her chance may be gone. Fingers crossed that she will be ready on Monday so that you both get to have your cycle.    

Kay


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya,

Just had THE call from Lister and.......YYIIIIPPPPPPPPPEEEEE!!! the recipients ready           

Thanks you to all of you who sent me luck  

Now the fun begins  

Love Tracey
xxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yey  ,

Bey your over the moon!!!! Well done hunny


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks Kelly  

I feel abit weird actually, not sunk in yet! I had prepared myself for the worst and had been planning on taking the summer off ttc and then starting again sept time!!  

I am very very very very pleased though  

Love Tracey
xxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yayyyy fab news Tracey!!!

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

thats fab news goodluck for ur stimming etc all the best u must be over the moon
love kelly


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

Hi Tracey

Fantastic news look forward to reading all about your journey

xx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks Marble, Kelly (endometriosislass) and Vicki    

I am very pleased but I know I have lots of hurdles to get over yet to get my dream!

Love Tracey
xxxxxx


----------

